# Most difficult game(s) you ever beat?



## jDSX (Apr 26, 2016)

I played Ninja gaiden (2004) the sigma version on PS3 wasn't hard till I played on ninja grandmaster difficulty that seriously kicked my a$$ big time and gave up after chapter 6 only to pick it back up after some time and actually beat it. Lets just say I will never play a action game like NG on that difficulty ever again.

MGS4 on big boss extreme- lets see no kills, no alerts, no recovery items and no continues *under 5 hours *I did not get the emblem though because I got spotted a few times. 

I cannot play tetris grand master edition at all.


----------



## RayD97 (Apr 26, 2016)

Super Monkey Ball 2


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2016)

super princess peach for the ds. it was soooo difficult.  I never actually beat it.


----------



## XtremeHacker (Apr 26, 2016)

Still haven't beaten Newer Super Mario Bros Wii.


----------



## jDSX (Apr 26, 2016)

I mean in general not as a personal difficulty with a game xd


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 26, 2016)

I may be missing a few games, but so far I'm going with tetris on gameboy: level 9 high 5. Just blinking instantly gets you killed. I still don't know how, but I've managed to survive 25 lines a couple times.

Other mentions:
-double dragon (gameboy): no, this isn't a relentlessly tough game, but the original had no continues, no savegames and no way to really get lives. Beating it was basically not fun, as you had to play it safe all the time.
-super hexxagon: I wish I could say I have finished it, but I've only survived the first 2 difficulty settings (hard and harder...it goes all the way to harderest, if I recall correctly  ).
-one finger death punch: in a way this game keeps cranking up the difficulty, but I've beaten all the paths enough to say I've finished it on hard and harder, as well as the unlocked "extra hard" challenges
-guitar hero 3: those final bosses aren't funny in the way that you should use mechanics you haven't ever used before. Still...I beat it (okay, I probably would've failed 'through the fire and flames'  )



XtremeHacker said:


> Still haven't beaten Newer Super Mario Bros Wii.


Erm...I don't want to brag, but the game isn't so hard. Yes, the final missions are pretty tough, but it's not difficult on the scale of plenty of other games.


----------



## Zetman (Apr 26, 2016)

"The faery tale adventure" on sega megadrive. I couldn't beat it when i was kid, i completed it years later on the emulator


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 26, 2016)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Subspace Emissary). But I was MUCH younger. I could beat it in a day now.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 26, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> super hexxagon: I wish I could say I have finished it, but I've only survived the first 2 difficulty settings (hard and harder...it goes all the way to harderest, if I recall correctly  ).





Spoiler











The achievement times are kinda deceiving since I spent a hell of a lot of time playing it off Steam before that, but hey ho. When I went back to Steam, I managed to beat the last three stages pretty much consecutively :3

And Hexagon aside, Fire Emblem games on the maximum difficulty are my weakness. By the end of each level, I find myself with a complete strategy of it, along with all the different variables and what could go wrong. So freaking hard.


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 26, 2016)

I beat teenage mutant ninja turtles on nes. Top that.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2016)

Spawn: the video game, on snes.

This game was unfair.


----------



## XtremeHacker (Apr 26, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...I don't want to brag, but the game isn't so hard. Yes, the final missions are pretty tough, but it's not difficult on the scale of plenty of other games.


Yeah, I don't know how hard it would be now as I stopped playing once I beat world 8, and that was montsh ago.
I like LittleBigPlanet because the bosses are actually hard, NSMBW, not so much. :\


----------



## Zetman (Apr 26, 2016)

Forbidden siren (PS2)

never beat it cause I broke my ps2 then, but i tried for a long time. have to start it someday in the future


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 26, 2016)

George Foreman Boxing on the Game Gear, and Shinobi on the same system.  Sheesh, honestly, so much determination at the end bout.  Funny thing was that my friend who lent me the game didn't believe me that I ended up beating George Foreman.  To this day, I still haven't completed the VC version of Shinobi - seriously, why did I have so much time to beat it?

Recently, it was soloing G1 fights in Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate.  I still haven't downed gold rathian by myself (because that thing is made out of metal - it was like bashing your head against a solid brick wall and not understanding why it hurt.)


----------



## chaosrunner (Apr 26, 2016)

sanic 06


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 27, 2016)

Thought up a couple more:

-Donkey kong country returns and rayman origins (both on wii). Rayman origins was probably harder with the nightmare stages (the boss was insane as well, though), but DKCR was more frustrating because you don't have infinite lives.
-warcraft 3. This was an AT THAT TIME hard one. At first it seems totally unfair: you have 3 races, a lot of resources and a narrow hallway to defend for 45 minutes. Of which roughly half of it is spent building your army. And then the undead totally overwhelm you in a way that's beyond ridiculous. Now...I have to admit I was one of those "casual RTS gamers" back then. Plump out a unit at a time, no build order or an idea of micro/macro. So beating it like that was HARD. Nowadays, it's probably pumping out units on a continuous cycle. But again: that was then.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 7, 2016)

I beat Super Man 64......okay i didn't


----------



## Issac (Jul 7, 2016)

*Most difficult games you beat?*
And then people list up games they haven't beaten... right.

The most difficult game I've beaten must be Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde on the NES. 
If a game is too difficult / unfair, I get bored quickly, so I haven't beaten a lot of difficult games. By that I don't mean Mega Man games, but Battletoads


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2016)

Portal Stories: Mel, the puzzles were difficult. I got through it slowly.
There was a bunch of NES and SNES games that were really hard but I never finished.

EDIT: There was the hardest guy in Quake 3, I beat him on max skill ... I think. Not a game because I didn't fight everyone else in between.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 7, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I beat teenage mutant ninja turtles on nes. Top that.


Nice,
I also beat Ninja Turtles on the nes back in jan, not a bad game.  Maybe this will top it. No Continue\Warp run on Battletoads. My best playthrough on battletoads is a 3 death run but I don't have a video of that. Not sure what my most difficult game is, most games get easier the more you play them.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't remember beating a difficult game.
the difficult ones, I never beaten them (or else, it wouldn't be a difficult one).
And If I ever used action replay/Game Genie/Cheats, then there's no merit getting praised for completing it.


I remember I spent a looot of time and retries completing Snake Rattle 'n Roll on NES., it's not a hard game, just a very long last boss.
The hardest games I wished I had completed is Ninja gaiden on NES.
and there are too many games I wish I could beat that I won't list them here.
You can see a list of games I completed in my signature. (though, it doesn't mention if I cheated or not)


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 7, 2016)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Nice,
> I also beat Ninja Turtles on the nes back in jan, not a bad game.  Maybe this will top it. No Continue\Warp run on Battletoads. My best playthrough on battletoads is a 3 death run but I don't have a video of that. Not sure what my most difficult game is, most games get easier the more you play them.



I don't think I've ever even passed that underground hovercraft level. Battletoads is top tier difficult.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 7, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I don't think I've ever even passed that underground hovercraft level. Battletoads is top tier difficult.


Battletoads beaten under a minute. 

Apprently is easier than it was before if this is now possible. EXPLOITS


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 7, 2016)

probably undertale genocide


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 7, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> probably undertale genocide


http://imgur.com/gallery/bXUzlAQ


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 7, 2016)

In terms of the most fair challenge in games, beating the hardest hunts in the older Monster Hunter games is a mark of some pride for me. Of course these days I'm much better and can rip a Fatalis apart in a matter of minutes, and with Amatsu returning for MHG on the 15th I look forward to ripping him apart with better times as well.

As for the game that left me the most drained, Sonic 06. So much stress, so many glitches, so many dodgy designs (that F$&king kiss...EWWWWW) and redundant plot points (how many times does that dumbass Elise get kidnapped? She rivals Peach at this point), so much of an absolute nut-ache to finish the damn thing. Beating those high speed sections was a matter of more luck than judgement, and aside from the final boss music I didn't enjoy a single goddamn second of it. I persevered because my dad bought an Xbox 360 simply so I could play the new Sonic game, I didn't want his expense to be in vain, but hot damn did those first few days suck. We got Sonic 06, Bomberman Act Zero and Perfect Dark Zero with our console. Truth be told I think we were glad when it died.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 7, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/bXUzlAQ


I mean for me and some other people sans was pretty hard. I haven't really played many hard games that was just the hardEST, although I have beaten games that are hard for other people? lol


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 7, 2016)

Here is one for each console.
NES Mike tyson's Punch out
Snes Castlevania Dracula X
GB Megaman wily revenge (IS NOTHING LIKE THE NES GAME MUCH HARDER)
Genesis, Phantasy star II
N64 F-ZERO
GBC Donkey Kong Country (COMPLETION REQUIRES 3 REPEATING PLAYTHROUGHS ON HARDER DIFFICULTY INCLUDING NO CHECKPOINTS IN STAGE, NO DK BARRELS INSTAGE, FIND ALL BONUSES)
GBA Super mario Advance 3 YOSHI ISLAND (ALSO APPLIES TO SNES)
GC F-ZERO GX
Nintendo DS Contra 4 (HARD MODE)
Wii Rayman origins
3ds Kid Icarus Uprising (ALL STAGES HARDEST DIFFICULTY)
Wii U Super mario maker (SUPER EXPERT ONLY) "Is only a joke"
Psx RAYMAN (SERIOUSLY FIND ALL THE CAGES IN THE GAME TO EVEN GET TO THE END? TREASURE HUNTING COLLECTABLE SHOULD NOT BE MANDATORY TO GET TO THE END OF THE GAME)
Ps2 Rogue Galaxy (BET NOT MANY KNOW OF THIS HIDDEN GEM OF A GAME)
PS3 (Cant think of one)
Other Megaman 9 (HARDEST DIFFICULTY)
Hardcorps Uprising (ARCADE MODE)


----------



## Kinqdra (Jul 7, 2016)

Back in the day it was beating Nitros Oxide in CTR and Dark Rayman in, well.. Rayman.
Nowadays, I can't really say I've played really challenging games other than a few mobile titles (if you count those as games ). As far as those mobile titles go, I've beaten Super Hexagon and received a highscore of about 80 (can't recall the exact amount cause I deleted it) seconds on "Hardestestest" (yup, that's the name of the difficulty hahah).
But I think my biggest achievement is 98% completion of the stage Clubstep in Geometry Dash, which was at the time, the hardest stage of the game. When I failed after 98% I never opened that game in my life again. It's was just so ridiculously frustrating that I just had to stop wrecking my nerves over it. Here's a run through of the stage I'm talking about (I failed at around 1:25)



Spoiler: Clubsteb Geometry Dash


----------



## Arras (Jul 7, 2016)

Probably this fun, but ridiculously hard I Wanna Be The Guy-inspired precision platformer. Note that this is a TAS.

My first playthrough took me about 35000 deaths in 50 hours if I recall correctly.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2016)

Henry Hatsworth in the Puzzling Adventure. 
Shit's hard, yo.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 7, 2016)

pc:

GTA 1,2,3 inclusive expansions
Blues brothers
jones in the fast lane
broken sword 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
day of the tentacle
monkey island 1, 2, 3, 4
Sam 'n max hit the road
full throttle
Dragon Quest III
jill of the jungle
duke nukem 1, 2, 3
cosmo
keen 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ,6
Jazz jack rabit
x-men origin: wolverine
about all other scummvm compitable game except for sherlock, myst and the sierra games
the lost vikings
doom original 1, 2
Shadow warrior both editions
duke nukem 3D
Supaplex
Starcraft 1 inclusive broodwar
warcraft 1, 2, 3
Dune
Dune 2000
Command & conquer
red alert
red alert 2

Snes:

Zelda a link to the past
Megaman X
Bomberman 1, 2, 3
Donkey kong country 1, 2, 3
mario world
Mario bros 1, 2, 3
rock 'n roll racing
rocky bullwinkel
mortal kombat 1, 2, 3
Mario kart
both teenage mutant ninja turtles games
top gear 1 and 2
mr. nutz
bubsy the bubscat

Sega mega drive:

sonic the hedgehog 1, 2, 3 inclusive knuckles for all 3

thats about what i remember


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 7, 2016)

Jack Daniels said:


> pc:
> 
> GTA 1,2,3 inclusive expansions
> Blues brothers
> ...



If you are saying sonic on genesis is hard, i dunno what to say.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If you are saying sonic on genesis is hard, i dunno what to say.


Personally, I'm wondering why monkey island are mentioned. You literally can't die in those games.:-P

(And none of those are remotely known for being hard... Perhaps with the exception of doom on nightmare)


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 8, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If you are saying sonic on genesis is hard, i dunno what to say.





Taleweaver said:


> Personally, I'm wondering why monkey island are mentioned. You literally can't die in those games.:-P
> 
> (And none of those are remotely known for being hard... Perhaps with the exception of doom on nightmare)


it's a list allready not that much maybe, i'm more proud of solving a puzzle like game without the possible game over though than for 3D shoot'm ups... 3D shoot'm ups end up being repetetive on after 5 minutes to me...most of you guys might not know, but there used to be a time without walkthroughs and internet... i didn't have that till i went to 4th grade...
hard isn't defined in the detailes of the game to me, it's not defined by reallety it's by the thoughts behind, okay monkey island wasn't the best example... though it's better than battlefield and doom for sure... farcry, modern warfare... i really don't see those game as being a hard game, and i'm not interest in multiplayer for even a slight bit.


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Jul 8, 2016)

Hrm. Contra 4 on Normal Mode. I've beaten Hard mode ONCE but I used an extra lives code so I wont count that. Then again I dont think it's humanly possible to beat it on hard without that code so...


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 9, 2016)

contra 4 hard without a cheat is could be added to my previous list... i completely forgot that name...


----------



## Cyan (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Ps2 Rogue Galaxy (BET NOT MANY KNOW OF THIS HIDDEN GEM OF A GAME)


is this a hard one? I haven't started it yet, but one day....
it's cheap on PS4 PSN this week, but it's not undubbed.


I'm currently playing Vagrant Story, and it's insanely hard. Even with infinite HP cheat code haha
why monsters give no Exp ? ;___;
The only way I found to attack enemies is by counter 30% of attack/magic, it hits them 40HP instead of 1HP per hit >_> (and infinite HP helps a lot using that technique)
I will have no merit in completing that game as I'm cheating, but I really tried without cheats first, It's not possible. How could people enjoy that game back in 90's? Or is there an anti-piracy check that PSXonPSP triggers that makes that game impossible to play?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

Cyan said:


> is this a hard one? I haven't started it yet, but one day....
> it's cheap on PS4 PSN this week.
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to add chrono cross for playstation to the list, But rayman is way harder I guess. But it is two different games.

As for your question, Is definitly worth getting. 
Anyone who like action rpg games like Kingdom Hearts, should play this Hidden Gem game. Is on the same level as Xenoblade chronicles.

"Experience Rogue Galaxy™ for PS2™ system with 1080p up-rendering and Trophies. Additional enhanced features include Shareplay, Remote Play, Activity Feeds and Second Screen support for game manuals with PS Vita or PS App."

• Explore what you see with no load times
• More than 100 hours of gameplay (Compared to $15 Worth that time, your getting more game than your paying)
• Choose from 8 different space pirates
• Unique real-time combat.

I would say it depends on the player opinion, for one thing there is no moves that heal you, so your limited to using healing items, The items are very inexpensive and there about 4 kinds, One that heals 50% to one player, 100% to one player 50% to one party, and 100% to the party. That's uniqe if i ever seen that in a rpg before. There is many items to create, make, find. You need to find some "RECIPIES" For item crafting and use Materials earned in battle and in stores. The combat system isn't so bad but some monsters can be little unfair, like the mimic (Usually represented as a Fake treasure chest monster in like most rpg games) Usually when you play games when you attack enemies and they flinch, some monsters are immune to that making it hard to do combos or just avoid taking hits.

Is a very long game. Again about the same level of quality as Xenoblade chronicles on wii, but you should enjoy the game and feel satisfyied by the end. 

I didn't even know this game was avaible on ps4, I was waiting for it to be on ps3, But "THANKS SONY" Of all the HD ports of games from ps2 games to ps3, How could you not put this game on ps3
I'm tempted to buy a ps4 as soon as possible to play this game.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 9, 2016)

Street Fighter 2 on SNES on hardest without losing a match. I think I've never been so frustrated in my whole life.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 9, 2016)

It's on my backlog since its release, I just have too many games to play. I'm trying to play old ones now (hence Vagrant story) instead of new ones to fill my gap in games completion.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

Elrinth said:


> Street Fighter 2 on SNES on hardest without losing a match. I think I've never been so frustrated in my whole life.


I once tried  to be street fighter 2 on hardest level, you know what happened?
I played the street fighter anniversary collection on my ps2 I think the technical title was Hyper street fighter anniversary. It had the option to choose any version of street fighter 2 (Example Street fighter 2 championship editon or turbo)
I put it on hardest difficulty and tried to beat the game, i lost over 200 times and took over 4 hours.

NO ARCADE GAME SHOULD EVER TAKE 4 HOURS TO COMPLETE.
OR THAT MANY "IMAGINARY QUARTERS"


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 9, 2016)

Elrinth said:


> Street Fighter 2 on SNES on hardest without losing a match. I think I've never been so frustrated in my whole life.


what version of street fighter 2 on the snes there were at least 5 versions i know, the new challenger wasn't hard to do... turbo then again....


----------



## Krakatau (Jul 9, 2016)

Super Mystery Dungeon - not kidding, this game was not welcoming towards people who were used to the easy gameplay of Darkness/Time/Sky


----------



## TVL (Jul 9, 2016)

I can mostly think of hard games I couldn't finish. I think Shadow of the Beast is regarded as pretty hard and I've beten that on the Master System without taking a hit.

I tried to beat some hard (old) games now, but I just don't have the same patience or the desire to do it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

@Cyan I advise you to drop that game as soon as possible in favor of rogue galaxy 
Besides you can always continue later.





HUGE MOTIVATIONAL SPOILER BELOW


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 9, 2016)

Ghouls n Ghosts arcade, world version, default difficulty. Same as the JP version where there's only 1 checkpoint mid-stage without boss checkpoints ala the western Genesis/Megadrive release. Naturally I had unlimited "quarters" but I uttered terrible words I'll never utter again beating that game, especially the 2nd time through. Getting the knife is important, and wait until the final full stage to get the Psycho Cannon or however you spell it. That maggot boss is quite hard without the knife.

Also Double Dragon 3, NES version when I was in grade school. Will never try either again lest I die of frustration.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Cyan I advise you to drop that game as soon as possible in favor of rogue galaxy


My new resolution is one game at a time now. Or else, I'll start hundreds and finish none, like I did for past 20 years. I don't want to play only the beginning of each games anymore, I want to know their stories fully.
now I'm choosing and focusing only one game, and don't change until I complete it. I'm beating 10-20 games per years now. (currently at 11 games this year)
I'm still motivated to complete vagrant story. next one will probably be heavy rain.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 9, 2016)

think donkey kong country 3 was my best, 100% of all secrets, all coins, all banana birds, all extra's within 24 hours of playing... we rented it and the copy box we used was not capable to download the rom, we had only rented it for 24 hours... man that was a crazy day...


----------



## mgrev (Jul 9, 2016)

i played little big planet on the ps3 when i was younger. the final "world" was too hard for me, and i couldn't beat it. i still haven't.
(not really sure on what game was the hardest that i actually beat)


----------



## hii915 (Jul 9, 2016)

Pokemon dark rising

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

Cyan said:


> My new resolution is one game at a time now. Or else, I'll start hundreds and finish none, like I did for past 20 years. I don't want to play only the beginning of each games anymore, I want to know their stories fully.
> now I'm choosing and focusing only one game, and don't change until I complete it. I'm beating 10-20 games per years now. (currently at 11 games this year)
> I'm still motivated to complete vagrant story. next one will probably be heavy rain.


Good luck with that, unless your cheating, you will be there for awhile.


Jack Daniels said:


> think donkey kong country 3 was my best, 100% of all secrets, all coins, all banana birds, all extra's within 24 hours of playing... we rented it and the copy box we used was not capable to download the rom, we had only rented it for 24 hours... man that was a crazy day...


According to the game "103%" 


mgrev said:


> i played little big planet on the ps3 when i was younger. the final "world" was too hard for me, and i couldn't beat it. i still haven't.
> (not really sure on what game was the hardest that i actually beat)


How old are you?


----------



## Alex3DSU (Jul 9, 2016)

Fallout 4


----------



## mgrev (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How old are you?


14, turning 15. i was like 8 at that time


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> 14, turning 15. i was like 8 at that time


Whoa Your young, No offense. 
Games being made at that time were becoming easier. You wanna know what hard is (Or was back in the day) Go to nintendo eshop and download a game called "Super mario bros. The lost levels)
There is your definition of a hard game. 
Back when games used to look like this, you had play by yourself, when you only start with 3 lives and no continues, you lose them all you start all over from the bginning. NO SAVE, PASSWORD. Nothing. The idea of two players meant taking turns.


 

 

Instead of now when you get 4 Players at the same time, endless extra lives, power ups, and "SUPER GUIDE"


----------



## mgrev (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Whoa Your young, No offense.
> Games being made at that time were becoming easier. You wanna know what hard is (Or was back in the day) Go to nintendo eshop and download a game called "Super mario bros. The lost levels)
> There is your definition of a hard game.
> Back when games used to look like this, you had play by yourself, when you only start with 3 lives and no continues, you lose them all you start all over from the bginning. NO SAVE, PASSWORD. Nothing. The idea of two players meant taking turns.
> ...


I've already played the lost levels though...
I can agree with that games have been getting a lot easier even from the short while i have been playing games.
And in any new smb game, i never use any sort of help.


----------



## guedesbrawl (Jul 9, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> but DKCR was more frustrating because you don't have infinite lives.



You do get more than enough coins to keep buying lives forever, tho.

Anyways, you didn't even get to the actual hard part. Beating the game? meh. Beating it on hard? Very tough, but doable. Getting all puzzle pieces? Even without Squawks few are actually hard to get.

But getting the best medals in the time trails, the ones that are better than gold? Insanity.


----------



## mechagouki (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> ...
> GBA Super mario Advance 3 YOSHI ISLAND (ALSO APPLIES TO SNES)...



Do you mean you've finished both, or are you saying finishing YI on the GBA is the same as finishing it on the SNES? 

SNES version is accepted as being harder, 100% completion requires unbelievable precision and a clear knowledge of the location of every single red coin in the game. Levels like "Poochy aint stupid" and "Very Loooooong Cave" will test even the most patient SMB players. that said, completing Yoshi's Island with <100% is not too hard at all.

For me R-Type 3 (SNES) has got to be up there, the reverse scrolling level is insane:



Also Motor Toon GP (PS1), very hard to beat on hardest level, which is required to unlock the hidden "Gran Turismo prototype" mini game Motor Toon GP R (60fps):


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> Do you mean you've finished both, or are you saying finishing YI on the GBA is the same as finishing it on the SNES?
> 
> SNES version is accepted as being harder, 100% completion requires unbelievable precision and a clear knowledge of the location of every single red coin in the game. Levels like "Poochy aint stupid" and "Very Loooooong Cave" will test even the most patient SMB players. that said, completing Yoshi's Island with <100% is not too hard at all.
> 
> ...



I do mean both, and debating which is hard is a matter of opinon. My experience is that mobile ports of games are harder since adding new content, as well as altered controls from original playstyle and limited screen viewing.


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2016)

Oooh, oooh, oooh, I remembered another one. 
*Rebelstar: Tactical Command* on the GBA. 

Made needlessly harder by the fact I didn't realize on time that equipment and ammo didn't reset in between missions (what's the point of returning to base to restock if there's no stock, I ask you), and I ran out of ammo, so for a while I had half my characters sneaking around and killing people with knives, because I absolutely refused to replay from the beginning. 

(I still had to replay it, in the end. And it was still hard.)


----------



## Ricken (Jul 10, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days, Level 2 run
TORTURE


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh, i just remembered a game for ps3. Metal Gear Rising Revengence. Extreme (Hardest difficulty) I did not beat it for the record, neither did i do the DLC missions either.


----------



## Posghetti (Jul 10, 2016)

WarioWare....that game is such a pain


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 10, 2016)

Jack Daniels said:


> what version of street fighter 2 on the snes there were at least 5 versions i know, the new challenger wasn't hard to do... turbo then again....


The original first version of Street Fighter 2 on the SNES. I was playing the PAL version ofcourse.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2016)

Posghetti said:


> WarioWare....that game is such a pain


TO be honest i can't even call that a game. I WANT WARIO LAND GAMES BACK! 



Elrinth said:


> The original first version of Street Fighter 2 on the SNES. I was playing the PAL version ofcourse.


I think he means "Street fighter II The world warrior" First home port to snes from arcade, Before it got upgrades to super turbo hyper editions whatever.
Least is not called "
SUPER ULTRA STREET FIGHTER 3' ARCADE REMIX HYPER EDITION EX PLUS ALPHA


----------



## TheYellowFist (Jul 11, 2016)

I beat Aladdin for SNES. I don't beat a lot of games.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 11, 2016)

That was a hard game? Aladdin on snes?
Try gunstar heroes, or dynamite headdy or dear i say it. ALIEN SOILDER?  25 BOSSES. GoOD LucK


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 11, 2016)

Persona 3 FES on Hard mode. I HATE the RNG. A "mini" boss battle is either a one hit kill or get lucky and evade. Not sure if I just suck.
Any Fire Emblem game on Lunatic.
Any Touhou game.


----------

